# Birth announcement



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

My girl (Mercedes) gave birth to a kitten at just after 5am this morning. He/she looks to be a one and only.


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

congrats ..................


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless, Congratulations, you sure theres no more to come *


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Im fairly certain as I cant feel anything but you never know??


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats aww


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Angeli said:


> Im fairly certain as I cant feel anything but you never know??


*aww bless well fingers crossed she mite suprise you  did she have a long labour*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

No the kitten was out within the hour of labour starting.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats - well done Mercedes


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Id like to go and put my head down for a bit as Ive been up all night, but she's acting very clingy still so I dont want to risk it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

sleep next to her? get a duvet and pillow and put your head down, I'm sure she'd wake you is she needed you


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> sleep next to her? get a duvet and pillow and put your head down, I'm sure she'd wake you is she needed you


The way she's acting at the moment I think she would be under the duvet with me (she's a bit of a mummy's girl at heart)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh thats so sweet. Glad all ok.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you Sullivan.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,,, hope mum and baby are ok,,look forward to pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

That's fab news - congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the pics

Louise
X


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Awww congrats its so nice to hear kitty news. My cat had one little kitten 7 weeks ago and I thought it was weird there only the one...we went to the vet for an xray just to confirm as when she was pregnant the vet thought she had 2 or 3 inside but it was just the one


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations to you all. Kitty will get nice and fat having the milk bar all to him/herself.

Hope you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhhh, how wonderful Angeli. Hope Mammy & baby are doing well
Look forward to the pikkies*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS MERCEDES AND GRANNY ANGELI,AND WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE CHESNEY(SORRYCOULDN'T RESIST WITH ONE AND ONLY


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats. Glad she had an easy time. Hope the little kitten is doing well. X


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations that is lovely news


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

YAY!!!!!! fluffy poofy kittun! Congrats babe!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How's Mammy & Baby today Angeli ?*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *How's Mammy & Baby today Angeli ?*


So far so good Wendy! He/she's a bit on the small side (surprised for an only one considering mum looked a good size too) but as he's got a whole milk bar to himself he wont go short. Im keeping an eye on him though, Ive never had just the one.......Lily had 4 so Ive had both ends this year.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> My girl (Mercedes) gave birth to a kitten at just after 5am this morning. He/she looks to be a one and only.


Many congrats A. and Mercedes, hope mum and the little one are both doing well. Seems I'm not the only one breeding singletons this year, lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great news Angeli Hopefully new baby will put on weight quickly having Mam all to him/herself*


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats!!!! pictures please!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Many congrats A. and Mercedes, hope mum and the little one are both doing well. Seems I'm not the only one breeding singletons this year, lol


Thanks Chrissy.  She had 4 last year, but only had the one mating with the stud this year and didn't allow him any more (wise girl she is).


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My latest singleton Poppit started off like a little tiny mouse, she is now more like the size of a rat with getting all the pies (oops I mean milk) lol


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> My latest singleton Poppit started off like a little tiny mouse, she is now more like the size of a rat with getting all the pies (oops I mean milk) lol


Hee hee that's exactly what mine looks like at the moment!
As for which sex, well at the moment a bit of both  probably gonna be a bit till I figure that one out.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS* on your wonderful new Singular Sensation  I am glad he/she is doing well.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS* on your wonderful new Singular Sensation  I am glad he/she is doing well.


Thanks Saikou......


----------

